# Mechanic art anyone do that here



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Does anybody play around with mechanics art here some stuff I have played with except the dog that was a friends work but still cool harder than one think to make thanks for checking it out


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow! That bike is really good!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Wow! That bike is really good!


Thanks Norseman that one is one of my favourites to


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Slick stuff! Nice work.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yup, had a litter of Chevy pups, all named Small Block.*


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Yup, had a litter of Chevy pups, all named Small Block.*


Thats what I am talking about that's top notch wow so cool I know some chev guys kill for one of them i really like em


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

wbrazell said:


> Slick stuff! Nice work.


thanks fellow


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Yup, had a litter of Chevy pups, all named Small Block.*
> ...


*Thank you. Sold one, kept one, gave two away. Should be easy enough to copy if you want. * 

*Also, I've added a bit of bicycle chain as a collar.*


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting them u made my day so cool I might take a shot at one .I have looked at a lot metal art on net and never seen any like this thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, excellent post


----------

